# overlay in frames?



## NoUse4aNick (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Post und ich würde mich über Auskunft freuen .

Nun zu meinem vorhaben:

Ist es möglich ein overlay in Frames mit Flash zu schaffen!? Mit Overlay meine ich das z.B.
im oberen Frame eine Navi fla liegt welche bei klick ausfährt, aber ihren Navi Frame überschreitet und somit noch im main Frame( welcher nicht teil der fla sein sollte sondern eine ganz normale html Seite) zu sehen sein sollte.

Ist so etwas möglich?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus 

lg


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. November 2007)

Hi,

in html-Frames ist keine Überlappung möglich - egal, um was für Inhalte (auch Flash) es sich handelt.

Was Du verwenden köntest, wäre ein Inline-Frame - der lässt sich von absolut positionierten Elementen m.W. überdecken.

Die Frage ansich ist eher html- als flash-spezifisch, daher verschiebe ich das Thema mal auf Verdacht dort hin.

Gruß
.


----------



## NoUse4aNick (15. November 2007)

Okay Danke für die Auskunft! Gibt es einen anderen Weg damit die flash navi nicht bei jeder Seite neu geladen werden muss, ohne das ich die komplette Homepage in Flash erstelle?


----------

